# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Remeron (Mirtazapine)

## Anxiety Space

_(Wikipedia; Drugs.com; MedlinePlus)_
Common brand names: Remeron, Avanza and Zispin.

Remeron is approved by the US Food and Drug Administration to treat the following disorders:
Major depressive disorder

In addition it is commonly used 'off-label' (which means that it is not formally approved by the US FDA but has shown good anecdotal efficacy in treating the disorder) for the following disorders:
Panic disorderGeneralized anxiety disorderPosttraumatic stress disorder

----------


## Sagan

Works great for Depression! I have been on Mirtazapine for several years and it has done wonders for my depression. Anxiety I have seen no discernible effect.

----------


## Otherside

It was once suggested to me. Supposedly, it's supposed to be great for anxiety, but I don't know first hand. I ended up being switched to Sertaline instead.

----------


## Sagan

I did leave a lot out no one can better explain this med this Crazy Med.... 

I agree with and approve of the quote below..






> *US brand name:* Remeron
> 
>  *Generic name:* mirtazapine
> 
> 
> 
>  *Other Forms:* You might be able to get it in pill  form.  These days Remeron SolTab - the orally disintegrating tablet - is  the main way it’s prescribed and dispensed. 
> *Class:* Antidepressant. Specifically a Tetracyclic Antidepressant.   Even more specifically a noradrenergic and specific serotonergic  antidepressant (NaSSA), but is the only one available in the US. 
> *1.  Other brand names & branded generic names1*
> ...

----------

